# Titanium coated to replace teflon pans?



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

After reading all of the threads about the dangers of teflon coated cookware, I have decided to get rid of all of my teflon pots and pans







. I have read the benefits of cast iron and stainless. I have been using an AllClad stainless fry pan fro the last few months, and I have been really disappointed with how much my eggs stick in the pan.

Recently at my local Costco, there was a demo for some non stick cookware that was coated with a titanium/ceramic blend, not teflon. The cookware looks really nice, but is it *really* safer than teflon.

Any experience??? Thanks,


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I imagine they are pricey? If so I would just go with a good cast iron pan. We love our so much that we hardly ever use a stainless skillet.

For stainless, remember its a hot pan and cold oil to prevent sticking.

Hopefully sombody will be able to answer your question


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

I've never heard of this coating, but something I found with eggs is that if I keep the heat low and cook them slowly, they don't stick. If I've goofed and they do stick, soaking the pan right away for a good long time makes clean up easy.


----------



## chocomoto (Nov 21, 2001)

I have one titanium skillet and I love it. It is indestructible and very easy to clean. It was expensive, but it has a 20 year guarantee and I use it everyday.


----------



## NCHIN (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi, I do not have any advice about the Titanium Coated Pan but I have a set of All Clad Pots and Pans. This is my experience with them. I have noticed that if I wash them "too much" or if I use something really abrasive they will stick. Try just soaking the pan in water after use to get the cooked on bits off and then just use a brush or I use a Mesh & Terry No-Stick pad.

I just made eggs with my All Clad fry pan this morning and it did not stick at all. I used The setting between low and medium on a gas stove. HTH's

Nancy


----------



## HeatherG (May 22, 2003)

HI Kids.....trick for cleaning SS pans when stuff sticks......Deglaze with water. Not that you would want to eat it but the same theory works, gets the goop up with little or no effort, let the pan do they work


----------



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks for the knowledgeable replies. I knew that I could get good advice from teh group here!!!







This is the set that I was looking at buying.... the box in the store says that it is a titanum/ ceramic nonstick finish... but here it just says that it is dupont's advance non stick







: .
http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product...erPath=89*208*

But... it does have the NSF 'seal" on the bottom, and from what I understand, anything with teflon can not have the NSF seal???

I will probably just get a set of stainless and learn to deal with the non-stickedness. But any other advice/experience is appreciated







. Thanks,


----------



## girlndocs (Mar 12, 2004)

No advice about the pans but I concur with Meiri -- if eggs, particularly, are sticking, try cooking them on a lower heat.


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 6, 2004)

We have quit using nonstick cookware, as well. So far, the stainless steel is working fine for us for everything except eggs, like you said. For eggs we do cast-iron and olive oil. It works better than I thought it would. I stand there with a spatula and keep the eggs in constant motion for scrambled eggs. Done in a flash. Good luck!


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

I have discovered the secret to cooking eggs in stainless steel. Turn your heat to high and put in your oil of choice. I use coconut oil. Put your eggs in the hot pan and then turn the heat way down to med/low or low. Honestly, they don't stick.

I threw away all my teflon pans because they were terrible. I bought a cast iron skillet and while I can use it, dh can not.







He makes scrambled eggs in it and they stick and he scrubs and it takes me a week to get it seasoned again...just so he can do it all over again. I bought a stainless steel skillet with a copper bottom and tried cooking eggs on high, then on low and both times they stuck. Then by fluke I put the eggs in a hot pan forgetting I had not turned to heat down, so I turned the heat down right away and they did not stick. Scrambled or fried, I have had very little to no sticking at all. I tried it with my regular stainless steel pans and it worked great on them too. I do have good quality pans and I think that makes a difference to.


----------



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

I wanted to report that for the 2nd day in a row, I have eaten "sunny side up" eggs that were cooked in my new Caplhalon stainless steel pan... and they turned out PERFECT.. not a bit left in the pan







. The high heat then low works great. Thanks so much for the advice, and I think I will just get a new stainless set and then I will not worry if this new non stick is really safe or not.


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

Glad to hear. Stuck on eggs is a PITA. I have fallen in love with my stainless steel pans. I never used them because I thought things would stick for sure. I got my set of pots and pans from my Grandparents when I got married 7 years ago. I just pulled them out a month ago.







I have been using them for everything. They really don't stick unless I burn something.


----------

